# Hungry Hungry Lionfish



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

So we were gutting some lionfish and look what we found inside. Its no joke, these guys can eat some big stuff.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

wow, thats some apetite


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Impressive


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

That dude is a 1/4 his size


Mike ....🏻


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya'll are hitting em hard, but it's probably like hawg hunting!!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah but don't worry according to some fishermen on candies post they are no harm to our local fishery so there's no reason to give drivers an incentive to harvest them


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you know a lionfish's stomach can stretch 30 times its normal size? That lionfish could have eaten more than that one fish and still had room for more!

REEF (R) found a fish with 64 fish and a shrimp in it's stomach and none of them were digested yet! That was just ONE meal. 

How many of you guys go out and slaughter 65 fish in a day? Can you imagine the damage these things are doing to our reefs?!


----------



## moon_tanner (Sep 27, 2015)

I must be part lion fish because I can put down some food!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Candy said:


> Did you know a lionfish's stomach can stretch 30 times its normal size? That lionfish could have eaten more than that one fish and still had room for more!
> 
> REEF (R) found a fish with 64 fish and a shrimp in it's stomach and none of them were digested yet! That was just ONE meal.
> 
> How many of you guys go out and slaughter 65 fish in a day? Can you imagine the damage these things are doing to our reefs?!



No difference between 100 reefs full of lionfish and a Shrimping Trawl Net... All the tons of wasted biomass goes right back into the ocean... 

Where was the hue and cry when it happened for decades before lionfish? ...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, I griped about the shrimper bycatch for years. I've seen it first-hand, fishing behind the trawlers as they cull their catch. There was a boat that used to drag near the SW Edge named the Family Pride I believe. He'd be there in September every year. He'd be anchored during the day culling. We caught lots of kings, blackfin, and bonita in his ridiculous chum slick. There were gigantic sharks out there too, just eating gobs of dead fish like hungry-hungry-hippos. It was disgusting. Mostly I saw croakers, oysterfish, etc. Who knows if any gamefish were caught and not culled, but the food chain was being raped, and raped properly. I didn't like it one bit, and I made plenty of noise about it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess I'm the one or one of the few that said Lionfish will in time reach equilibrium in the gulf. Like they are in other parts of the world. Evolution I believe it's called. And they are so tasty. I've been stung many times now it hardly bothers me a little hot water from my e tec and it is gone. Candy you should do some research on what benefit the toxin might have. You could name it Sealarks special.:yes::yes::yes::whistling::thumbup:


----------

